# Cleavage @ Church?



## ladyofvirtue (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it acceptable?  How bout showing tatoos located on the legs, thighs, etc?


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 4, 2008)

no, i don't think so. You aren't there to show off your body but then again, I wonder when it is ever okay.


----------



## Aviah (Sep 5, 2008)

From the title I thought no... just no.
Not to judge those that do, but- NO...


----------



## Mamita (Sep 5, 2008)

why would it be? acceptable 

u trying to hit on the Lord? lol 

u want the Lord to go wow at ur tatoos when he said that u shouldn't cut ur flesh or print marks on urself? lol (leviticus 19:28: Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD. )

I mean ur rlp with him is the most important not how u look or how u want to look for others, so the safest bet is to cover it all up lol that way no one can tell u anything and the Lord will see u're keeping urself to him only... 

IMO it's not ok inside the church and outside either...


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Sep 5, 2008)

Cleavage isn't ok but my tattoos cannot be hidden....Do I feel bad about them - no. I have one on my arm in honor of my mother and I wear it PROUDLY!!!  

When I enter the santuary it's all about praise, worship and receiving the message of God.  Not what I wear or have on my body.


----------



## Mariaat40 (Sep 5, 2008)

Some of the men from our church asked the music minister to speak to the women on the praise team. It seems that some of them were showing cleavage and the men found it distracting and difficult to worship.


----------



## andrea (Sep 5, 2008)

Mariaat40 said:


> Some of the men from our church asked the music minister to speak to the women on the praise team. It seems that some of them were showing cleavage and the men found it distracting and difficult to worship.



Well, at least they were being honest..


----------



## firecracker (Sep 5, 2008)

Uh no but that shouldn't stop someone from attending service.  My church just started putting a huge dress code in the program.  I guess after two years of being in small print it needs to be in some folxs face.   

In the case of my church though I feel they need to realize when your saving souls and changing lives of street people that never set foot in a church before they need special handling.    Some people just don't know and if you say come as you are, they will.    Bootay shorts, halter tops, sagging pants, white tshirts and all.  I don't go to 11am service but I'm sure those rules are in the program for them.   

In defense of 11am service aka Holy Ghost Party time I will say it cured my yearning to be in somebodies sleazy night club.


----------



## Ramya (Sep 5, 2008)

Too much cleavage is not acceptable anywhere...

My church has a dress code for "vision partners" aka members. Just cause you come as you are doesn't mean that you have to stay as you are  We also have shawls and such for the ladies who don't realize just how far up their skirts we can actually see


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 5, 2008)

decolletage - yes
cleavage -no
  *shift eye*
Hope y'all caught the joke 

One should always be tasteful and err on the conservative side when going to any religious service. Tight, body part showing, skirts that ride up when you sit (in the front row LOL) are not tasteful or appropriate for a church/religious service.


----------



## firecracker (Sep 5, 2008)

alabama said:


> Too much cleavage is not acceptable anywhere...
> 
> My church has a dress code for "vision partners" aka members. Just cause you come as you are doesn't mean that you have to stay as you are


 I agree but some folks need to show up first to get that in their head.  There is nothing wrong with handing out those airplane style thin blankets since you have the a/c on full blast.   I've seen churches that do this and I am suggesting that to mine.  Heck I may even donate them.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Sep 5, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Uh no but that shouldn't stop someone from attending service. *My church just started putting a huge dress code in the program. I guess after two years of being in small print it needs to be in some folxs face.* (_That's a good idea btw)
> 
> idea, btw)_In the case of my church though I feel they need to realize when your saving souls and changing lives of street people that never set foot in a church before they need special handling.  Some people just don't know and if you say come as you are, they will.  Bootay shorts, halter tops, sagging pants, white tshirts and all. I don't go to 11am service but I'm sure those rules are in the program for them.
> 
> In defense of 11am service aka Holy Ghost Party time I will say it cured my yearning to be in somebodies sleazy night club.


 
What does this look like in your bulletin?  If someone still doesn't adhere to the dress code, does someone go up to them and explain that they are dressed inappropriately?


----------



## Ramya (Sep 5, 2008)

firecracker said:


> I agree but some folks need to show up first to get that in their head. There is nothing wrong with handing out those airplane style thin blankets since you have the a/c on full blast.  I've seen churches that do this and I am suggesting that to mine. Heck I may even donate them.


 
I edited the post to add the blanket/shawl things. We do that too.  Oh and in mandatory new members class we discuss the dress code and have a "fashion show" full of examples


----------



## Mamita (Sep 5, 2008)

alabama said:


> Too much cleavage is not acceptable anywhere...
> 
> My church has a dress code for "vision partners" aka members. Just cause you come as you are doesn't mean that you have to stay as you are



exactly, and it's as u start askign questions that it shows u're willing to change... so of course people will come as they are but when i see middle aged to senior ladies that have been coming for years still wearing that stuff i find it borderline disrespectful !

and tatoos i mean, god gave u one body, u decided one day to scar it for ever and u're going in His house and show them like trophies when He has nothign to do with them. That's just me but i think tatoos are wrong anyway, so EVEN MORE in a church. all that assuming u have some type of knowledge of why u're in said church of course and decide to stay in to change ur life, if not u can do whatever whenever


----------



## LiberianGirl (Sep 5, 2008)

No, I don't show my cleavage in public on a "regular" day so I certainly would not do it at church. I would not want to attract negative attention..especially when doing such a thing would take away the focus  from Word.


----------



## firecracker (Sep 5, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> What does this look like in your bulletin? If someone still doesn't adhere to the dress code, does someone go up to them and explain that they are dressed inappropriately?


  It takes up the whole page now and its in bold!  They don't go up to them or say anything.  

In new members class they cover a broad range of subjects including dress code.  

The reason its a problem truly is because they are pulling in folks off the streets that have never been inside a church outside of a funeral nor much active positive parenting.  My pastor is trying to take back a whole city.  I admire his tenacity and he really is making a difference within the community.  He is someone the youth and adults can relate too on many levels.  They won't ever embarrass or force anyone into change.  They know that comes from God and getting to know him better.  

You guys really don't want to see what some of these girls come to church in.  Really they do show up in hoochie shorts, halter tops, backout dresses, mini's etc.  You would swear they were going to a club.  The great thing is we have just as many men in the church as women but it can be very distracting for them and women alike.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Sep 5, 2008)

Both of our pastor's daughters got married at our church and their wedding dresses had their backs out and their cleavage was showing .

It set a pretty bad trend.  Now, just about everybody has a wedding dress that is backless.

My DH kept reading the wedding program over and over till the ceremony was almost done.  Po man was scured to look at da bride!


----------



## firecracker (Sep 5, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> Both of our pastor's daughters got married at our church and their wedding dresses had their backs out and their cleavage was showing .
> 
> It set a pretty bad trend. Now, just about everybody has a wedding dress that is backless.
> 
> *My DH kept reading the wedding program over and over till the ceremony was almost done. Po man was scured to look at da bride*!


----------



## kayte (Sep 5, 2008)

> the men found it distracting and difficult to worship


 
 _I'll just bet they did_







> My pastor is trying to take back a whole city.


 
how cool is that? I once saw an advertisement by Thulani Davis
(paraphrasing badly)

WANTED
Leadership in the Martin Luther King W.E. du Bois
Shirley Chisholm tradition
_Black Hollywood need not apply_  

Your pastor sounds like he belongs in the first group


----------



## Zeal (Sep 6, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Uh no but that shouldn't stop someone from attending service. My church just started putting a huge dress code in the program. I guess after two years of being in small print it needs to be in some folxs face.
> 
> In the case of my church though I feel they need to realize when your saving souls and changing lives of street people that never set foot in a church before they need special handling.  *Some people just don't know and if you say come as you are,* they will.  Bootay shorts, halter tops, sagging pants, white tshirts and all. I don't go to 11am service but I'm sure those rules are in the program for them.
> 
> In defense of 11am service aka Holy Ghost Party time I will say it cured my yearning to be in somebodies sleazy night club.





You know that they know.  It is just as bad as the skin tight short dresses with the high heels.  Now I hear in my head all of a sudden.  "apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur."

One day, my Pastor went off.  I guess he was tired of it.  He said, " YOu come up in here with your titties  showing.  How the hell are you going to tell these kids how to dress.  

My bottom lip hit the floor.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2008)

Zeal said:


> You know that they know. It is just as bad as the skin tight short dresses with the high heels. Now I hear in my head all of a sudden. "apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur."
> 
> One day, my Pastor went off. I guess he was tired of it. He said, " YOu come up in here with your titties  showing. How the hell are you going to tell these kids how to dress.
> 
> My bottom lip hit the floor.


 
...you know it was bad when the pastor have to tell it straight and to the point.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2008)

as far as the tatoo and the bible, what about earrings and cutting our hair?  is that wrong too?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know what yall mean.  One of our ushers actually got in troble for talking to this girl (19) who goes to our church about her attire.  She had on some booty shorts   Her Mom went OFF on the ushers stating "nobody tells my daughter what to do"  
It was a mess.   But this girl ALWAYS wears inappropriate items.  It's a shame.


----------



## yokoyokogirl (Sep 8, 2008)

At Catholic school mass, we wore uniform skirts, but always rolled them up. We'd unbutton our shirts low enough to see the tip of our bra and then wear our big cardigans over it to look "cute". I never saw what the big deal was...until I got older. Cleavage and super short skirts just look wrong in a church.

As for a dress code, I guess it depends on what "kind" of church you go to. My small church back home in the ATL is really family orientated and they don't care what you wear--we used to come to mass in our soccer uniforms. The pastor felt "as long as you were respectful and present, your ok in God's eyes". I like this philosophy. Even on regular Sundays, I wore nice jeans or pressed khakis, comfy flats and a blouse. This was all ok. 

I realize other churches aren't so lax. 

I would wear whatever feels comfortable but looks like what you would wear to meet your future-husband's parents. That way you aren't too hoochie, but you can make a respectable impression on any new friends or possible future husband you might meet.


----------



## Mamita (Sep 8, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> as far as the tatoo and the bible, what about earrings and cutting our hair?  is that wrong too?



Some will say i'm radical but hey i'm just doing me and letting yall know lol

earrings? whether pierced lobes or not (even if pierced is a clear violation of the body that was born withOUT holes lol) what is it? but jewelry to attract the eye of someone else? or something to make noise cling cling (there's actually a verse about having jewelry and stuff that makes noise isaiah chpt 3 verse 16: Moreover the LORD saith, Because the daughters of Zion are haughty, and walk with stretched forth necks and wanton eyes, walking and mincing as they go, and making a tinkling with their feet: 17: Therefore the LORD will smite with a scab the crown of the head of the daughters of Zion, and the LORD will discover their secret parts. 18: In that day the Lord will take away the bravery of their tinkling ornaments about their feet, and their cauls, and their round tires like the moon, 19: The chains, and the bracelets, and the mufflers, 20: The bonnets, and the ornaments of the legs, and the headbands, and the tablets, and the earrings, 21: The rings, and nose jewels, 22: The changeable suits of apparel, and the mantles, and the wimples, and the crisping pins, 23: The glasses, and the fine linen, and the hoods, and the vails. )
basically it's more haughty than modest, now weddign ring, engagement ring a small chain that u never take off ok i have one bracelet doesn't make noise cause it's alone and it's the simplest ever, a souvenir. but when it's jewelry u change everyday or change according to what u wear i consider it haughty and not modest apparel

cutting ur hair, since hair for a woman is her pride, it would mean she shouldn't cut them very short, and if u think about it, it's one of the things that makes the difference between men and women, and u know the Lord was never into confusion or androgynie (sp?) androginous people lol

man on another note that woman and her daughter are puuuuure ignorance ! tchiiiip


----------



## yokoyokogirl (Sep 8, 2008)

Mamita...Just curious is that Oguri Shun in your avatar pic?


----------



## Mamita (Sep 8, 2008)

yokoyokogirl said:


> Mamita...Just curious is that Oguri Shun in your avatar pic?



iiiiiiiiiiiiiiihihihihihi yeeees shun-kun my ultimate jp crush lol given ur signature there was one chance u'd know him huh lol


----------



## firecracker (Sep 8, 2008)

Zeal said:


> *You know that they know.* It is just as bad as the skin tight short dresses with the high heels. Now I hear in my head all of a sudden. "apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur."
> 
> One day, my Pastor went off. I guess he was tired of it. He said, " YOu come up in here with your titties  showing. How the hell are you going to tell these kids how to dress.
> 
> My bottom lip hit the floor.


 To the bold I can't agree with that.  I have spoke with a few that simply have never been anywhere outside of their community, parents never gave them boundries or the rules of engagement in the real world.  I will say some don't want to change who they are to attend church, work etc and feel restricted when ever someone imposes rules and regulations.  Hopefully after a while they realize and change.


----------



## Mamita (Sep 8, 2008)

firecracker said:


> To the bold I can't agree with that.  I have spoke with a few that simply have never been anywhere outside of their community, parents never gave them boundries or the rules of engagement in the real world.  *I will say some don't want to change who they are to attend church, work etc and feel restricted when ever someone imposes rules and regulations.  Hopefully after a while they realize and change*.



yeah there's this huuuge spirit in teh world nowadays that's started a few years ago about "accept me as i am, i won't apologize for how i am, i don't need to change it's people that need to change their views etc..." 

there's this tremendous rebellion against any type of authority, look at kids, look at young adults, adults even seniors i can only shake my head at people that think they were born perfect


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mamita said:


> yeah there's this huuuge spirit in teh world nowadays that's started a few years ago about "accept me as i am, i won't apologize for how i am, i don't need to change it's people that need to change their views etc..."
> 
> *there's this tremendous rebellion against any type of authority*, look at kids, look at young adults, adults even seniors i can only shake my head at people that think they were born perfect


You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Mamita (Sep 9, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> You hit the nail on the head!



mmmhm telling u it's terrible now


----------



## kbragg (Sep 9, 2008)

Zeal said:


> You know that they know. It is just as bad as the skin tight short dresses with the high heels. Now I hear in my head all of a sudden. "apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur."
> 
> One day, my Pastor went off. I guess he was tired of it. He said, " YOu come up in here with your titties  showing. How the hell are you going to tell these kids how to dress.
> 
> My bottom lip hit the floor.


 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!You sooo just made my morning!!!


----------



## leeshbeesh (Sep 10, 2008)

this makes me so annoyed in services. i just saw a teen this past sunday in a tubetop minidress that prolly was a shirt! umm ew. i mean that is distracting to MEN and WOMEN either way its hard to not look at, even if its to shake your head


----------

